# Cedar Plywood coldsmoker attachment for my Master Forge



## smokeydokey (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello All,

Another rookie misstep by yours truly.

I posted a Qview of a cold smoker attachment I fabricated for my Master Forge Propane smoker, and posted it in No mans land instead of here where it belongs.

Hope you may find it of interest. It's made of T-111, a cedar exterior plywood.

Heres a photo of it:






And if you're interested in the complete Q view...

the link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123149/annexed-cold-smoke-box-for-my-master-forge#post_821780

-SmokeyDokey


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

That's a pretty cool set up there.


----------



## smokeydokey (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. It's worked out pretty well. I have a lot more latitude with my temps with this, and next on the list is one of Todd's AMNPS' so I can get really cold


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 7, 2012)

Next time you post something you want moved just let a mod or admin know and we can move it for you


----------



## smokeydokey (Jul 7, 2012)

Great!, Another rookie mistake! As you are a moderator... may I trouble you to move the original post. Sorry for the trouble.

Thanks in advance,

Smokey


----------

